# 1951 Jon Deere B Pulley/Clutch



## Scarbelly (Jul 9, 2013)

I am not sure how the bushing gets lubrication. Can anyone explain that to me? I think it gets oil from crank but can't see how it works.


----------



## tigers-fan (Aug 11, 2013)

The first reduction gear cover holds about 1 1/2 qts. of oil specifically used for lubricating the clutch bearing and bushing. This oil is totally separate from the engine oil and is not pressurized meaning it uses splash lubrication for both the bearing and bushing. I hope that helps.


----------



## Scarbelly (Jul 9, 2013)

tigers-fan said:


> The first reduction gear cover holds about 1 1/2 qts. of oil specifically used for lubricating the clutch bearing and bushing. This oil is totally separate from the engine oil and is not pressurized meaning it uses splash lubrication for both the bearing and bushing. I hope that helps.


That is what I suspected but couldn't be sure of. Thank you for the confirmation.


----------

